# عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية



## Coptic Adel (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*




*

*نفى المطرب **عمرو دياب **ما تردد مؤخرا عن تحوله من الإسلام إلى المسيحية، وهي الشائعة التي تداولتها مواقع إلكترونية ، ووصفها بأنها "شائعة سخيفة" لا أساس لها من الصحة.*

*وقال أحمد زغلول مدير أعمال المطرب عمرو دياب: ليس لدى أى تعليق على هذا الموضوع.. إلا أنه شائعة لا تستحق الرد عليها.*

*وبرر عدم رد عمرو على الشائعة، قائلا: عمرو دياب غير مكلف بالرد على كل شائعة تحاصره أو كل خبر كاذب تروج له كل صحيفة أو موقع الكتروني، وهذه الشائعة ليس لدينا أي رد عليها سوى أنها شائعة سخيفة ووقحة، ولا تخرج عن كونها مجرد زوبعة وكلام فارغ لا يرد عليه.*

*وتابع مدير أعمال المطرب، "كل من يعرف عمرو دياب، يعلم أنه شخص مسلم ومتدين لدرجة كبيرة، وقام بأداء الحج والعمرة أكثر من مرة، ولن يحدث أبدًا أن يعتنق أي ديانة أخرى غير الإسلام".*

*وأرجع مقربون من المطرب الشهير، تردد الشائعة إلى ظهور ترنيمة مسيحية عن السيدة مريم على أحد المواقع القبطية بصوت شخص يقلده، مما ساعد على رواج الشائعة، التي نفاها بشدة مدير أعماله.*

*وكان عدد من المواقع الإلكترونية قد نشرت خبرا عن اعتناق عمرو دياب المسيحية، مدللة على ذلك بترنيمة مسيحية مسجلة بصوته عن السيدة العذراء تقول كلماتها "لما جيتي يا عدرا ليا تمسحيلي دموع عنيا لما جيتي زرتي بيتي حبك كان كتير عليا إنتي فرحة للحزانى في الضيقات دايماً معانا اشفعي يا عدرا لينا والدموع ولا يوم تجينا الخطية في البداية نار في قلبي مش ناسيها الخطية رغم نارها كنت برضه بمشي فيها".*


*المصدر : موقع مصراوى*

*تعليقي : no Comment *

*مش هاتفرق معانا مين يبقى مسيحى لأن المسألة مش بالكثرة **وربنا ينور عقولهم :heat:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*

*اكيد المسيحيه مش هتتأثر لا بعمرو ولا بغيره

بس الاشاعه دي لو اللي طلعها حد مسيحي وانا اشك في كده اكيد كانت غلطه كبيره

وانا من اول مره سمعت الموضوع ده مصدقتوش ليه لاننا في مصر بلد الحريه

وبلد حريه العقيده

ربنا يهدي الجميع وينور عقولهم ويشيل كل الافكار الارهابيه من مخهم

مرسي علي الخبر​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*

*قااااااااال عمرو دياب قااااااال

هو ده اللى ناقص كمان*​


----------



## antonius (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*

انا اعتقد انه قران انه تحول سيخي


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



mikel coco قال:


> *اكيد المسيحيه مش هتتأثر لا بعمرو ولا بغيره​*
> 
> *بس الاشاعه دي لو اللي طلعها حد مسيحي وانا اشك في كده اكيد كانت غلطه كبيره*​
> *وانا من اول مره سمعت الموضوع ده مصدقتوش ليه لاننا في مصر بلد الحريه*​
> ...


 

*اكيد طبعا يا مايكل*

*بس انا مش معاك في حكاية ان مصر بلد الحرية *

*ولا حرية العقيدة دي :t9:*

*من امتي ومصر فيها حريــة ؟؟؟*

* تابع قضايا المتنصرين وأنت تري معني الحرية في مصر*

*شكرا لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



marmar_maroo قال:


> *قااااااااال عمرو دياب قااااااال*​
> 
> 
> *هو ده اللى ناقص كمان*​



*ههههههههههههههههه*

*شكرا لتعليقك الجميل يا مرمر :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



antonius قال:


> انا اعتقد انه قران انه تحول سيخي


 

*شكرا ليك*

*لكن لا اعلم قصدك تحديدا*​


----------



## علاء حسن (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



elsalib قال:


> *اكيد طبعا يا مايكل*
> 
> *بس انا مش معاك في حكاية ان مصر بلد الحرية *
> 
> ...



*كلامك صحيح يا صليب و انا شاهدت موضوع مماثل مع بنت متاسامه و اللى حصل معاها من طرف الكنيسه و اهلها لكن مايمنعش ان فى حريه تعبد فى مصر سواء فى الكنائس او فى المساجدباثتثناء اللى بيلمو السنيين من المساجد*


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



علاء حسن قال:


> *كلامك صحيح يا صليب و انا شاهدت موضوع مماثل مع بنت متاسامه و اللى حصل معاها من طرف الكنيسه و اهلها لكن مايمنعش ان فى حريه تعبد فى مصر سواء فى الكنائس او فى المساجدباثتثناء اللى بيلمو السنيين من المساجد*


 

*أخونا الغالي علاء*

*هل تعتبر خطف البنات المسيحية واجبارهن علي الأسلمة الجبرية هو دخولها بمحض ارادتها*

*لا اتفق معك في هذا*

*تابع قضايا خطف البنات المسيحيات واغتصابهن *
*وادخالهم بالطبع وقتها الي الاسلام*

*وبالنسبة لحرية التعبد المزعومة **من حضرتك*
* فهي في المساجد فقط*

*اما في الكنائس فلدينا كل يوم حادثة اضطهاد جديدة وسفك دماء المسيحين واخرها كانت اعتصام المسلمين علي بناء كنيسة العذراء والانبا ابرام في عين شمس الشرقية بالرغم من بناء مساجد كثيرة لا يدخلها شخص*

*اما موضوع ان الحكومة تلم السنيين من المساجد فأحب اوجهه عناية حضرتك لحاجة مهمة وهي ان معظم من يمكثون بالجامع هم من الارهابيين وبالطبع تتم الاجتماعات هناك للتخطيط لعمليات ارهابية*

*هذا هو توضيحي بشأن تعليقك :heat:*​


----------



## MATTEW (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*

الواحد بيسمع حاجات غريبه

شكرا علي الموضوع الظريف


----------



## علاء حسن (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



elsalib قال:


> *أخونا الغالي علاء*
> 
> *هل تعتبر خطف البنات المسيحية واجبارهن علي الأسلمة الجبرية هو دخولها بمحض ارادتها*
> 
> ...



*اخى الحبيب بالنسبه لموضوع البنات المتأسلمه انا اتحدث عن بنت احبت شاب مسلم و اسلمت و تزوجته منذ ثمان سنوات و هى زوجته الى الان و انا عن نفسى اعرف الزوجين معرفه شخصيه و بالنسبه للتعبد الم تذهب الى الكنيسه فى خلال الشهر الماضى انا معك ان فى احداث مؤسفه من البعض ولكن مش بالتبعيه ان كل المسلمين يوافقون على هذا و انا لم اقول هذا الكلام مجامله لك و لكن هذا واقع المسه امامى و بالنسبه للسنيين اللى بيتلمو من المساجد انت طبعا عاقل و عارف ان اللى عاوز يبقى ارهابى و يفجر و محدش يشك فيه ممكن اوى انه يعلق صليب على صدره مش يربى ذقنه و يقول انا اهو ومع ذلك اقول لك انه يوجد قله من المسلمين تكرهك فى نفسك و فى الدنيا كلها مش فى المسيحين بس و يوجد قله من المسيحين تجعل اى مسلم يكره يسمع عن كلمه مسيحى و ذلك بالاسلوب المتبع هنا فى المنتدى ان لو واحد عمل اى شيئ يشنع بديانته و ليس بشخصه هو انا داخل المنتدى هنا و كلى حب لاخوانى المسيحين لان منهم من شارك فى نشأتى و كبرت على حبهم و تبادل الزيارات بيننا حتى الان و بعد اللى شلهدته فى ردود الاعضاء هنا فى المنتدى راودنى الشك فى زيف تعاملاتهم معنا من اللى شوفته هنا فى المنتدىياريت الادارة تقرأ هذا الرد ليعلمو الى اين هذه الردود ممكن تكره الاخ فى اخوه وانا اصر  اخوه لانى اتربيت انا و من معى فى الحى و الى الان لا نعرف كلمة مسلم و مسيحى و بالنسبه لردى فى موضوع تعديل الديانه بعد 31 سنه انا فعلا ضحكت على كلمة المظلم بدل المسلمولك منى كل احترام و تقدير*


----------



## SALVATION (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*

_ربنا ينور العقول ويفتح البصيره
شكرا كتييير للخبر​_


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



mr_fady قال:


> الواحد بيسمع حاجات غريبه
> 
> شكرا علي الموضوع الظريف


 

*شكرا ليك يا فادي*

*وتوقع سماع ماهو اغرب كل يوم*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*تعقيب*



علاء حسن قال:


> *اخى الحبيب بالنسبه لموضوع البنات المتأسلمه انا اتحدث عن بنت احبت شاب مسلم و اسلمت و تزوجته منذ ثمان سنوات و هى زوجته الى الان و انا عن نفسى اعرف الزوجين معرفه شخصيه و بالنسبه للتعبد الم تذهب الى الكنيسه فى خلال الشهر الماضى انا معك ان فى احداث مؤسفه من البعض ولكن مش بالتبعيه ان كل المسلمين يوافقون على هذا و انا لم اقول هذا الكلام مجامله لك و لكن هذا واقع المسه امامى و بالنسبه للسنيين اللى بيتلمو من المساجد انت طبعا عاقل و عارف ان اللى عاوز يبقى ارهابى و يفجر و محدش يشك فيه ممكن اوى انه يعلق صليب على صدره مش يربى ذقنه و يقول انا اهو ومع ذلك اقول لك انه يوجد قله من المسلمين تكرهك فى نفسك و فى الدنيا كلها مش فى المسيحين بس و يوجد قله من المسيحين تجعل اى مسلم يكره يسمع عن كلمه مسيحى و ذلك بالاسلوب المتبع هنا فى المنتدى ان لو واحد عمل اى شيئ يشنع بديانته و ليس بشخصه هو انا داخل المنتدى هنا و كلى حب لاخوانى المسيحين لان منهم من شارك فى نشأتى و كبرت على حبهم و تبادل الزيارات بيننا حتى الان و بعد اللى شلهدته فى ردود الاعضاء هنا فى المنتدى راودنى الشك فى زيف تعاملاتهم معنا من اللى شوفته هنا فى المنتدىياريت الادارة تقرأ هذا الرد ليعلمو الى اين هذه الردود ممكن تكره الاخ فى اخوه وانا اصر اخوه لانى اتربيت انا و من معى فى الحى و الى الان لا نعرف كلمة مسلم و مسيحى و بالنسبه لردى فى موضوع تعديل الديانه بعد 31 سنه انا فعلا ضحكت على كلمة المظلم بدل المسلمولك منى كل احترام و تقدير*


 

*شكرا لاخونا علاء للتعليق المحترم *

*ولكن انا لا اتفق معك بشأن موضوع *
*زواج بين مسيحين ومسلمين*

*فكل منا يختلف مع الاخر في العقيدة ولا اعتقد ان هناك مواضيع شبيهه بقصتك هذه*

*وبالنسبة لموضوع السنيين ممكن فعلا يعملوا كل حاجة لدرجة انهم يعلقوا صليب زي مانت بتقول بس هايكون فين اجتماعاتهم  ؟؟ هل ستقول لي بداخل الكنيسة !!!*

*ستنفضح اعمالهم وينكشفون بالطبع*

*لا يوجد مكان امن بالنسبة للمتطرفين الا داخل الجوامع*

*واوافقك الرأي في كلامك بخصوص الشيوخ الذي تجعلك تكره سماع اسم مسيحي وذلك من خلال تكفيرنا علي الفضائيات وفي خطب الجمعة علانية*

*وأولهم شيخ الأزهر الراحل : **الشعراوى*

* الذى كان ينعت المسيحين بالكفرة*

*وبالمقابل نحن لا نكره احدا منكم فأنتم اخوة لنا في الحياة*

*وليس لدي الا قول السيد المسيح له كل المجد *

*لكي اقوله لك *

*[Q-BIBLE] *
*أحبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى إلى مُبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم(مت 5: 43 ، 44)*
*[/Q-BIBLE]*

*نحن لا ننتقدك المسلمين فحسب *

* بل ننتقد الاسلام لأنه يحث علي فعل جميع الجرائم*

*دمت بود :heat:*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ربنا ينور العقول ويفتح البصيره​_
> 
> _شكرا كتييير للخبر_​


 
*شكرا ليك يا توني وربنا يرشدهم للخلاص*

:Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## جارجيوس (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*

لو اعتنق المسيحيه كان احسن له وكسب رب المجد يسوع المسيح الرب يبارككم


----------



## zezza (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*

لا دخول واحد هيزودنا بحاجة 
و لا خروج حد ما يستحقش النعمة اللى هو فيها هينقصنا حاجة

ميرسى على نقل الخبر ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## المزاحم (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*

ليه تكبروا الموضوع هو عمرو دياب اخترع الذرة يعنى


----------



## man4truth (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



علاء حسن قال:


> *اخى الحبيب بالنسبه لموضوع البنات المتأسلمه انا اتحدث عن بنت احبت شاب مسلم و اسلمت و تزوجته منذ ثمان سنوات و هى زوجته الى الان و انا عن نفسى اعرف الزوجين معرفه شخصيه و بالنسبه للتعبد الم تذهب الى الكنيسه فى خلال الشهر الماضى انا معك ان فى احداث مؤسفه من البعض ولكن مش بالتبعيه ان كل المسلمين يوافقون على هذا و انا لم اقول هذا الكلام مجامله لك و لكن هذا واقع المسه امامى و بالنسبه للسنيين اللى بيتلمو من المساجد انت طبعا عاقل و عارف ان اللى عاوز يبقى ارهابى و يفجر و محدش يشك فيه ممكن اوى انه يعلق صليب على صدره مش يربى ذقنه و يقول انا اهو ومع ذلك اقول لك انه يوجد قله من المسلمين تكرهك فى نفسك و فى الدنيا كلها مش فى المسيحين بس و يوجد قله من المسيحين تجعل اى مسلم يكره يسمع عن كلمه مسيحى و ذلك بالاسلوب المتبع هنا فى المنتدى ان لو واحد عمل اى شيئ يشنع بديانته و ليس بشخصه هو انا داخل المنتدى هنا و كلى حب لاخوانى المسيحين لان منهم من شارك فى نشأتى و كبرت على حبهم و تبادل الزيارات بيننا حتى الان و بعد اللى شلهدته فى ردود الاعضاء هنا فى المنتدى راودنى الشك فى زيف تعاملاتهم معنا من اللى شوفته هنا فى المنتدىياريت الادارة تقرأ هذا الرد ليعلمو الى اين هذه الردود ممكن تكره الاخ فى اخوه وانا اصر  اخوه لانى اتربيت انا و من معى فى الحى و الى الان لا نعرف كلمة مسلم و مسيحى و بالنسبه لردى فى موضوع تعديل الديانه بعد 31 سنه انا فعلا ضحكت على كلمة المظلم بدل المسلمولك منى كل احترام و تقدير*



شكرا على التعليق المؤدب الجميل
ولكن رجاء محبه من الأخ علاء 
مراجعة النصوص الدينيه فى الاسلام  ومعرفة الفروض التى يجب ان تقوم بها كمسلم 
وبذلك يمكنك معرفة الحقيقة الاسلاميه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



elsalib قال:


> *اكيد طبعا يا مايكل*
> 
> *بس انا مش معاك في حكاية ان مصر بلد الحرية *
> 
> ...




*
انا معاك ياصليب في رايك

هي مصر من امتي فيها حريه عقيده او اي حريه

دي كانت تريقه مش اكتر اخي

انت فهمتني غلط اول مره

وبتمني اشوف حريه حقيقيه مش شعارات وبس

وانا متابع للكل القضايا والاخبار طبعا

سلامي ليك​*


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



جريس قردحجي قال:


> لو اعتنق المسيحيه كان احسن له وكسب رب المجد يسوع المسيح الرب يبارككم




*شكرا ليك يا جريس وربنا ينور طريقهم*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



zezza قال:


> لا دخول واحد هيزودنا بحاجة
> و لا خروج حد ما يستحقش النعمة اللى هو فيها هينقصنا حاجة
> 
> ميرسى على نقل الخبر ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
*فعلا يا zezza وشكرا لتعليقك الجميل*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



المزاحم قال:


> ليه تكبروا الموضوع هو عمرو دياب اخترع الذرة يعنى


 
*الموضوع كبر مع الاشاعة اللي طلعت باعتباره فنان مشهور*

*شكرا ليك*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



man4truth قال:


> شكرا على التعليق المؤدب الجميل
> ولكن رجاء محبه من الأخ علاء
> مراجعة النصوص الدينيه فى الاسلام ومعرفة الفروض التى يجب ان تقوم بها كمسلم
> وبذلك يمكنك معرفة الحقيقة الاسلاميه


 

*وانا اري هذا ايضا اخي الغالي man4truth *

*اشكرك علي التعليق الجميل*​


----------



## My Rock (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*

من الجيد انه تحرك ليرد على هذه الشائعة ليكون هنالك حد للموضوع و لينتهي..

هذه الشائعة يا اما مصدرها اشخاص مسيحيين غير واعيين او اشخاص غير مسيحيين بالمرة

على اي حال, جيد اننا سمعنا حداً و نهاية للموضوع


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



mikel coco قال:


> *انا معاك ياصليب في رايك*​
> *هي مصر من امتي فيها حريه عقيده او اي حريه*​
> *دي كانت تريقه مش اكتر اخي*​
> *انت فهمتني غلط اول مره*​
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*سوري يا مايكل مأخدتش بالي انك تقصد تريقة :hlp:*

*سلام ونعمة يا جميل*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



my rock قال:


> من الجيد انه تحرك ليرد على هذه الشائعة ليكون هنالك حد للموضوع و لينتهي..
> 
> هذه الشائعة يا اما مصدرها اشخاص مسيحيين غير واعيين او اشخاص غير مسيحيين بالمرة
> 
> على اي حال, جيد اننا سمعنا حداً و نهاية للموضوع


 

*انا سعيد جدا لأن الزعيم بنفسه رد علي موضوعي *

*وفعلا هذا يعتبر انتهاء لجميع الشائعات المحيطة بالموضوع*

*اشكرك لتعليقك الرائع والجميل والذي اضاف كثيرا *

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا ماي روك*​


----------



## رانا (24 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*

امال بيغنى ليه للعدرا بس ماهو اللى جاب لنفسه 
 والخبر صحيح غلط من هايضيف لينا حاجه​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (29 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*

انتوا تعرفوا  انا بزعل خالص لما اسمع الاشاعات دى علشان احنا لا محتاجين عمرو ولا غيره كل واحد حر فى عقيدته  وفى اختيار ابديته ونهايته وربنا يهدي الكل
شكراااااااااااااااااا اخى على الخبر​ :t23::t23::t23::t23:


----------



## Coptic Adel (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



رانا قال:


> امال بيغنى ليه للعدرا بس ماهو اللى جاب لنفسه ​
> 
> والخبر صحيح غلط من هايضيف لينا حاجه​


 
*مش هو يا رنا *

*واديه بينكر*

*وعموما مش تفرق معانا والمهم انه وضح موقفه*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



خاطى ونادم قال:


> انتوا تعرفوا انا بزعل خالص لما اسمع الاشاعات دى علشان احنا لا محتاجين عمرو ولا غيره كل واحد حر فى عقيدته وفى اختيار ابديته ونهايته وربنا يهدي الكل​
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااا اخى على الخبر​:t23::t23::t23::t23:


 
*صدقني وانا كمان وكلنا بتضايقنا الأخبار اللي زي دي*

*لاننا مش في حرب والاكتر هو اللي هايكسب*

*المهم الناس تاخد بالها من كده*

*شكرا لتعليقك يا جميل*​


----------



## مارو جورج (30 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*

احسن يعنى كان هيزودنا يعنى 
شكرا على الخبر والمسيح ينور عقولهم


----------



## Coptic Adel (3 يناير 2009)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



مارو جورج قال:


> احسن يعنى كان هيزودنا يعنى
> شكرا على الخبر والمسيح ينور عقولهم


 

*فعلا مش هايزودنا ولا هاينقصنا*

*شكرا لتعليقك*

*وربنا يغير تفكيرهم للأفضل*​


----------



## noranor12 (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*

مش مهم دة مسيحى ولا مسلم  المهم اننا اخوات  فى ارض مصر


----------



## Rosetta (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*

*لا لا لا مشان الله كنا هنزيد واحد مسيحي!!! راحت علينا!!!! يا خسااااااارة  
هههههههههههه
هما فاكرين اننا متلهم عم نسعى وراء العدد!!!
ربنا يهديهم جميعا!!!*


----------



## Coptic Adel (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



noranor12 قال:


> مش مهم دة مسيحى ولا مسلم المهم اننا اخوات فى ارض مصر


 

*للأسف  :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (4 يناير 2009)

*رد: عمرو دياب ينفى اعتناقه الديانة المسيحية ويصف الشائعة بأنها سخيفة*



red rose88 قال:


> *لا لا لا مشان الله كنا هنزيد واحد مسيحي!!! راحت علينا!!!! يا خسااااااارة  *
> *هههههههههههه*
> *هما فاكرين اننا متلهم عم نسعى وراء العدد!!!*
> *ربنا يهديهم جميعا!!!*


 

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*معلش هما كانوا فاكريننا زيهم بندور علي العدد  30:*

*اشكرك علي التعليق الظريف ده  :hlp:*​


----------



## cobcob (5 يناير 2009)

*شكرا على الموضوع ده 
لأن الشائعة دى كانت بايخة 
ومش مقبولة خالص
حتى لما ظهرت الترنيمة وكانو بيقولو عليها انها بصوت عمرو دياب
كأن قيمة الترنيمة فى صوته ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يناير 2009)

واية يعني عمرو دياب دا اية ؟

مسيحي ولا مسلم مش هاتفرق​


----------



## Coptic Adel (5 يناير 2009)

cobcob قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع ده ​*
> *لأن الشائعة دى كانت بايخة *
> *ومش مقبولة خالص*
> *حتى لما ظهرت الترنيمة وكانو بيقولو عليها انها بصوت عمرو دياب*
> ...


​ 

*جميل انه اتكلم ووضح موقفه*

*وبالنسبة لينا لا يهمنا ما هي ديانته*

*ولكن الأقاويل كثرت وكان يجب ان يكون لها اخر*

*شكرا لتعليقك الجميل*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (5 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> واية يعني عمرو دياب دا اية ؟
> 
> 
> 
> مسيحي ولا مسلم مش هاتفرق ​


​ 

*من اطلق هذه الشائعة لا يعلم شيئا عن المسيحية*

*فهو يلهث وراء العدد فقط*

*ولكن المسيحية ليست بانتظار شخص يدخل قائمة التعداد*

*بأيمانه وحده يستطيع ان يترك الظلمة ويذهب الي النور*

:Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (5 يناير 2009)

ميرسى اخى على الموضوع الجميل 
اولا اذا كان عمر دياب اتعمد فادى حاجه تفرحنا لخلاصه 
اما اذا كان ما اتعمدش فادى حريته (حريه العقيده )وربنا يرشده 
لكن مش معنى انه قال ترنيمه عن العدراء يبقى اتعمد لا طيب ما عبد الحليم وام كلثوم قالوا ترانيم كتير يبقوا هما كمان اتعمدوا هههههههه ربنا يشفى


----------



## Coptic Adel (5 يناير 2009)

tota love قال:


> ميرسى اخى على الموضوع الجميل
> اولا اذا كان عمر دياب اتعمد فادى حاجه تفرحنا لخلاصه
> اما اذا كان ما اتعمدش فادى حريته (حريه العقيده )وربنا يرشده
> لكن مش معنى انه قال ترنيمه عن العدراء يبقى اتعمد لا طيب ما عبد الحليم وام كلثوم قالوا ترانيم كتير يبقوا هما كمان اتعمدوا هههههههه ربنا يشفى


 

*أكيد نحن نختلف عنهم كثيرا .. **فحرية العقيدة موجودة*

*وانا اعتقد ان من اطلق هذه الشائعة ليس مسيحي*

*شكرا توتا لتعليقك المميز*​


----------



## anosh (5 يناير 2009)

*نفسى بجد اعرف مين الفاضى اللى بيقعد يطلع و يفتى اشاعات مش ممكن تحصل و مش ممكن واحد بالشهرة ديه يضيع شهرته و مستقبله و يحلل دمه للقتل و يعتنق المسيحيه الا لو فعلا حصلت له معجزه و حب يستشهد فى سبيل المسيح ........... ميرسى على الخبر و فعلا الفاضى يعمل قاضى ......... ربنا يرحم *​


----------



## أَمَة (5 يناير 2009)

anosh قال:


> *نفسى بجد اعرف مين الفاضى اللى بيقعد يطلع و يفتى اشاعات مش ممكن تحصل و مش ممكن واحد بالشهرة ديه يضيع شهرته و مستقبله و يحلل دمه للقتل و يعتنق المسيحيه الا لو فعلا حصلت له معجزه و حب يستشهد فى سبيل المسيح ........... ميرسى على الخبر و فعلا الفاضى يعمل قاضى ......... ربنا يرحم *​


 

*اعجبني تعليقك يا انوش*​


----------

